# Diazepam



## curly (Apr 3, 2010)

I finally grew a pair and went to speak to my doctor about my performance and social anxiety... Although I asked for propranolol for speeches/presentations and interviews, they wouldn't prescribe it. Instead they gave me 50 x 2mg diazepam and suggested I take a 2mg dose an hour before any speech/interview/etc. 

Does anyone have any experience with diazepam for performance anxiety?

I have a job interview in a few days... Had one a few days ago without the drugs and it was a disaster, so this will be an interesting test. 

I'll post an update on how it goes.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, Diazepam works best for me for all types of anxiety. 2 mg _might_ for you if you've never taken a benzo before, but it is an incredibly low dose of valium. I recommend you try that dose and put yourself into an anxiety provoking situation to see if it helps you BEFORE you're in the real interview situation. 2 mg might not be enough to do the trick, so experiment a little before you actually need it, you don't want to take too much but taking not enough won't do you any good either. good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## curly (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, I've never taken benzos before.

I was concerned that 2mg might not be enough. Unfortunately the interview is in 3 days and I can't really think how I might put myself in a performance situation before then...


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

take a pill, see if you notice any effects, if you notice nothing in about 45 minutes, take another and so on. If you're totally new to benzos, probably the 4-6 mg range will be the sweet spot, just my guess, I have no idea how severe your anxiety is etc. 

Probably at the dose that makes you feel a tiny bit "buzzed," when in a comfortable situation I would imagine that at that dose you would end up functioning "normally" in your performance anxiety situation.

Also, valium lasts a long time and it has a quick onset. So the day of your interview maybe take one pill 2-3 hours before the interview. If your anxiety increases as it gets closer to performance time then take another.

2 mg of valium is a very low dose, personally if I were in your situation I would take at least 4 mg but that is just my opinion. Everyone responds differently to medication to. I'd recommend "experimenting" with the dose a little in the next couple days though. Maybe take 2-4 mg and go for a walk or to the store and ask an employee at the store some questions, notice if you experience less anxiety, see how you're feeling, etc.

good luck

good luck!


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

i am basically against Valium- i took it before and found it addictive-
and my body quickly got used to it- so i had to take more to get the same effect.


----------



## curly (Apr 3, 2010)

As promised, here's my update:

I didn't end up trying the diazepam before the interview. I took 2mg about an hour before the interview, and felt a noticeable decrease in anxiety after about 40 minutes. The interview itself went unbelievably smoothly, I didn't experience any of the physical symptoms that I had experienced at my previous interview last week (shaking, heart racing, sweating, stuttering, etc). I was still a little bit nervous but this was more like me just being "on edge" rather than paralysed by anxiety, as happened to me previously. Basically, it felt like the nerves were still there but they had been dulled.

I don't know if it was the diazepam or a placebo effect that made the difference, and frankly I don't care!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Good job! congratulations and I hope you get the job.

It sounds like you did experience mild effects of the Diazepam.


----------

